# Do we need a new forum called Bikes for Primates?



## gkeep (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's someone chance to be a monkeys uncle or something. Own a piece of Bay Area entertainment history or make your pet chimp a star!
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/high-wheel-penny-farthing/6497737154.html.

Gary (from the shallow less hairy end of the primate gene pool)


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Feb 16, 2018)

Tommy circa 1948 St. Louis Zoo.


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2018)

No.


----------



## frampton (Feb 16, 2018)

Where did you get those pictures of me?


----------



## 39zep (Feb 16, 2018)

Sorry....
Photo was given to my Dad by Claude Wyengar. Whizzed motor company salesman. New York area.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2018)

No, 'cause then we'd need one for Bears too.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 16, 2018)

too bad those monkeys are such silly heads most of the time. it would be fun to have a monkey with the personality of a dog.


----------



## Barto (Feb 16, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> too bad those monkeys are such silly heads most of the time. it would be fun to have a monkey with the personality of a dog.



Just one more animal to poop in my yard


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 16, 2018)

I figure if you could teach them to ride a bike you could teach them to poop in your neighbors yard!


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2018)

hahaha! laughed out loud at that one. ^^^^ I'm old so I have to spell it out rather than say LOL.


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 17, 2018)

Why do primates always think we are so advanced.


----------

